# your favroite thing to hunt.



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I like to hunt whitetails the most.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

turkey for me. more exciting then sitting in a tree all day. although the rutt is fun.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

For me it's a tie between turkey and deer. I like when it's early in the morning and you're calling to a turkey and they gobble back, i also like it when you get a big buck come into shooting range.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

probably deer
but i love small game
(possums are fun and slow)


----------



## Bowtech Captain (Feb 8, 2010)

Deer. And turkey. All with bow


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Deer & hogs with a bow only!


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

The ever elusive GOBBLER!!!!! GGAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBAAAAAARRRRRRAAAAAABBBBBBBBBEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice avatar AR!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

So far whitetail deer, but probably after I go elk hunting this september elk will probably be my favorite animal to hunt.


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

i like turkey hunting a whole whole lot...i also like bowhuntin for whitetails a good deal too..


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would say mountain goat, probably some of the hardest hunts I go on....Other then that it would be caribou.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

thunder chickens are the best so far.


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

deer turkey and squirrel

i like squirrel becasue theres alot of them and you don't have to worry about missing the perfect shot


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Between deer, turkey, and waterfowl. Depends on the season and or mood.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

whitetil, turkey, groundhog(bow)


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Deer in the rut vs. first week of spring gobbler.... thats tough, both are going down with the monster this year :archer: i hope


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

ohh...anything I can shoot....
deer
turkey
small game
coyotes
fish 
anything.


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

Deer and turkey, bow. rabbit, shotgun. And any thing else I get a chance to hunt.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> I would say mountain goat, probably some of the hardest hunts I go on....Other then that it would be caribou.


my dream hunt is a caribu hunt with a bow


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all , i love rabbits , foxes , feral cats / dogs , goats , pigs ,rusa deer , fallow deer , good selection of critters in australia , all introduced , ( native animals are banned to take with bow ) dyin to go up nth australia into tropic regions for , camels , buffalo


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bags and Foam!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Caribou are fun, moose is fun, deer is fun, turkey is fun, its all fun


----------



## heiple (Jan 25, 2007)

Anybody else shoot grasshoppers (just for fun) or frogs (For bait) with a BB gun?
:shade:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Whitetail by far.
But waterfowl and rabbits are also a lot of fun.
Not really a big turkey hunter, but I want to get into it more just because its something to hunt in the Spring


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

anything and everything.
if it flies it dies if it crawls it falls:darkbeer:


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

*Hunting*

Any game I see.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Elk or muleys for me


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Whitetails would make the top of my list. Filmed a buddy spot and stalk muleys last fall though, think if I would have had a bow in hand it might have moved to number 1. Something about spot and stalk!


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Otters!!!!

Just kidding....whitetails.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Favorite thing to hunt*

Gotta be waterfowl for me


----------



## HuntinChic (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd have to say Turkey for me, but whitetails come in a very close second!!


----------



## jmr450 (Nov 26, 2009)

turkey and deer


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

turkeys man. they seem almost easier than deer because a deer is somewhat random. but if you call to a turkey they are more than likely to come in.

im lookin to put the smack wackalackin down on a thunder chicken this spring.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Bear. nothing like being five yards from a giant black bear


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Deer,Ducks,and CARP!!!!


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Whitetails in the fall, sheds in the winter/spring and foam in the summer!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter110 (Nov 13, 2009)

its close between deer and turkey... but, there is nothing better than a big ol gobbler sounding off at first light. its turkeys for me!


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

turkey hands down


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

white tails .. but i like hearing the gobbles real close but i like whitetail little more


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I like to hunt deer,duck,squirrel and i like to fish.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

turkey and deer pretty close for me


----------

